# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون واجبات أطباء الأسنان

## هيثم الفقى

قانون  واجبات اطباء الاسنان قانون رقم 487 - صادر في 12/12/2002 

الباب الاول - واجبات اطباء الاسنان العامة 

المادة 1- يخضع لأحكام هذا القانون جميع اطباء الاسنان المسجلين في »نقابتي اطباء الاسنان في لبنان«. 

المادة 2- يمارس طبيب الاسنان الذي يعمل لخدمة الفرد والصحة العامة، مهنته في ظل قواعد احترام الحياة والانسان. من واجباته مساندة جهود السلطات المختصة في حماية الصحة العامة ورفع مستواها. 

المادة 3- أ - عل كل طبيب اسنان أن يمتنع عن ممارسة كل مهنة غير مهنة طب الاسنان. كما عليه ان يمتنع عن كل ما يتعارض وكرامة هذه المهنة أو يحط من قدرها. ب - على طبيب الاسنان ان يجهز عيادته بالوسائل التقنية التي تمكنه من معالجة مرضاه بما يضمن لهم الوقاية والسلامة. ج - يحظر عليه، إلا في حالات استثنائية محدودة، تقديم العلاجات واعطاء الوصفات والقيام باعمال تتجاوز اطار اختصاصه المهني أو تفوق الامكانات المادية المتاحة له. 

المادة 4- على طبيب الاسنان، إلا في حالات التعذر القاهر، ان يقدم الاسعافات الاولية اللازمة وغيرها من الاسعافات إذا أمكن، إلى مريض معرض للخطر. 

المادة 5- أ - طبيب الاسنان ومعاونوه ومساعدوه ملزمون جميعاً باحترام سر المهنة مع مراعاة حالات تتعلق بالسلامة العامة وبالانظمة والقوانين. يشمل سر المهنة كل ما يطلع عليه طبيب الاسنان في اثناء ممارسة مهنته أو في معرضها كمثل المعلومات التي يفضي بها اليه المريض أو نتيجة معاينته له. ب - على طبيب الاسنان، حفاظاً على سر المهنة، الا يكشف البطاقات الخاصة بمرضاه أو الوثائق أو الملفات المعلوماتية ذات العلاقة بعيادته إلا في الحالات القضائية. ج - عند استعانته بمشاهداته الطبية في المنشورات العلمية، يترتب عليه استعمالها في شكل لا يظهر هوية المرضى. 

المادة 6- أ - يعفى طبيب الاسنان من واجب السرية المهنية حين يدعوه القضاء بصفة خبير لمعاينة مريض أو لدراسة ملفه، وذلك في حدود المهمة المكلف بها. ب - لا يحق لطبيب الاسنان المحال على المجلس التأديبي النقابي، أن يتذرع بالسرية المهنية. ج - إذا لوحق طبيب الاسنان في دعوى اقامها عليه مريض أو عائلته، حق له أن يكشف الوقائع الضرورية لاظهار الحقيقة دفاعاً عن النفس. د - على طبيب الاسنان أن يبلغ إلى السلطات الصحية بكل مرض معد إذا كان هذا المرض، وفقاً لتشخيصه، مدرجاً على لائحة الامراض المفروض، قانوناً، الابلاغ عنها. 

المادة 7- أ - تسري المبادئ التقليدية في مهنة طبابة الاسنان، على كل اطباء الاسنان، الا في الحالات التي يتعارض منطوقها مع نص قانوني. هذه المبادئ هي: - حرية المريض المطلقة في اختيار طبيب الاسنان. - حرية طبيب الاسنان في اختيار العلاج الانسب لمريضه وفي اعطاء الوصفات. - اتعاب طبيب الاسنان يتفق عليها مباشرة بين طبيب الاسنان والمريض بناء على اتفاقية بدل اتعاب تصدرها النقابة. على أن لا تقل عن تعرفة الحد الادنى الصادرة عن نقابة اطباء الاسنان في لبنان. - يتم تسديد الاتعاب مباشرة بين الطبيب والمريض. ب - على المؤسسات الضامنة ان تسدد طبيب الاسنان اتعابه كاملة. وتتولى النقابة حل كل خلاف قد ينشأ في هذا الشأن. 

المادة 8- على طبيب الاسنان ان يعالج كل مرضاه بالاهتمام نفسه وبالتقنية نفسها، بقطع النظر عن نشأتهم أو عاداتهم أو وضعهم العائلي أو انتمائهم إلى عرق أو جنسية أو دين أو حزب، وأياً كانت حالتهم الصحية وسمعتهم ومشاعره تجاههم. 

المادة 9- لا يجوز لطبيب الاسنان ان يتخلى عن مرضاه في حال قيام خطر عام ما لم يصدر قرار رسمي عن السلطات المختصة. 

المادة 10- يحظر وضع تقرير غير صحيح أو اعطاء افادة مجاملة. 

المادة 11- على طبيب الاسنان ان يوسع نطاق معلوماته ويحسنها، لا سيما من خلال المشاركة في دورات التعليم المستمر التي تنظمها اللجنة العلمية في النقابة ولجنة التعليم المستمر. 

المادة 12- لا يجوز استغلال مهنة طب الاسنان لغرض تجاري. ويحظر بشكل خاص: أ - الاستعانة بوسائل اعلانية مباشرة أو غير مباشرة للتضليل، ما عدا الاعلان، لمدة شهر على الاكثر، عن مباشرة عمله أو نقله عيادته أو موعد سفره أو موعد عودته. ب - نشر مقالات في منشورات موجهة إلى الجمهور تشير إلى اعماله طبيب اسنان وتتضمن اسمه وعنوانه. ويحق له الاشتراك، بعد موافقة مجلس النقابة، في مناقشات علمية خاصة بطب الاسنان. على أن يكون عرضة للملاحقة إذا اقدم، في خلال مشاركته، على خرق الآداب الطبية. 

المادة 13- لا يحق لطبيب الاسنان أن يورد على أوراقه المهنية الخاصة، لا سيما على وصفاته وحسابات اتعابه وبطاقاته المهنية، إلا المعلومات الآتية: أ - اسمه وشهرته وعنوانه. ارقام هاتفه والفاكس والبريد الالكتروني. ايام المعاينات ومواعيدها. ب - رقم التسجيل في النقابة. صفته واختصاصه المعترف به لدى وزارة الصحة العامة والمسجل لدى النقابة. ج - الالقاب والوظائف التي تعترف بها النقابة، بشرط أن تذكر هذه المعلومات في شكل يخلو من الدعاية. د - الامتيازات الفخرية التي تعترف بها السلطات اللبنانية. هـ - الاشارة إلى انتسابه إلى جمعية علمية معتمدة تعترف بها النقابة. 

المادة 14- لا يحق لطبيب الاسنان أن يورد في الدليل إلا ما يأتي: أ - اسمه وشهرته وعنوانه. ارقام هاتفه. الفاكس والبريد الالكتروني. أيام المعاينات ومواعيدها. ب - رقم التسجيل واختصاصه. ويمكن ادراج اسماء العيادات المشتركة. 

المادة 15- لا يحق لطبيب الاسنان ان يورد على لافتة عيادته الموضوعة على مدخل العيادة أو مدخل المبنى الكائنة فيه، إلا اسمه وشهرته وصفته واختصاصه المعترف به لدى وزارة الصحة العامة والمسجل في النقابة. على أن يمكنه اضافة المصدر الذي نال منه شهادته وايام المعاينات ومواعيدها والطابق الكائنة فيه العيادة ورقم الهاتف. تعرض هذه المعلومات بتحفظ حسب اعراف المهنة. ويحظر عليه ذكر ما قد يمكن الايحاء بأنه اختصاص. مع العلم ان كل اختصاص يجب أن يسجل في النقابة. 

المادة 16- يحظر انتحال الالقاب. كما يحظر استعمال لقب لا تعترف به النقابة. خصوصاً إذا هدف ايراد هذه الالقاب إلى التضليل، لا سيما من خلال استخدام اختصارات غير مسموح بها. 

المادة 17- يحظر على طبيب الاسنان: أ - القيام بأي عمل يجني منه منفعة مادية غير مبررة أو غير مشروعة لأي مريض كان. ب - تقديم حسم نقدي أو عيني إلى المريض أو تخفيض بدل الاتعاب بقصد المزاحمة إلى ما دون الحد الادنى لتعرفة الاعمال الطبية المحددة لدى نقابة اطباء الاسنان. ج - تبادل مبالغ مالية أو تقاسمها بين الأطباء الاسنان أو مع طرف ثالث. د - دفع عمولة لأي شخص كان. 

المادة 18- يحظر تقديم تسهيلات إلى كل من يمارس مهنة طب الاسنان بصورة غير شرعية. 

المادة 19- يحظر على طبيب الاسنان أن يقوم بمعاينات، ولو مجاناً، في اماكن تجارية أو حرفية أو في ملحقاتها، تعرض فيها أو تباع عقاقير أو اغراض أو ادوات يصفها طبيب الاسنان وكل طبيب غيره. 

المادة 20- يحظر التواطؤ بين طبيب الاسنان وكل طبيب آخر والصيدلي والمساعدين الطبيين والاشخاص الآخرين، أياً كانوا. 

المادة 21- على طبيب الاسنان أن يتجنب في مؤلفاته واقواله او خلال مشاركته في المؤتمرات المساس بشرف المهنة أو باعضائها. ويحظر عليه الاعلان أو الدعاية للذات أو للغير. 

المادة 22- كل افصاح مبكر في اوساط اطباء الاسنان أو في غيرها، عن طريقة جديدة في تشخيص أو علاج لم تثبت جدواها، يعتبر مخالفة يعاقب عليها ما لم يشر الطبيب صاحب الافصاح إلى المخاطر المحتملة. وخداع الاطباء الممارسين مرضاهم من خلال عرض طريقة لم تثبت جدواها كلياً على انها طريقة صحية خالية من المخاطر، يعتبر خطأ فادحاً يعرض فاعله للمسؤوليات كافة. 

المادة 23- يحظر على طبيب الاسنان الذي يتولى وظيفة عامة ادارية، استغلال وظيفته لكسب زبائن جدد. 

المادة 24- أ - يعطي طبيب الاسنان، في اطار ممارسته مهنته، شهادات وافادات ووثائق تفرض الانظمة اعطاءها. ب - تحرر الوصفات والشهادات والافادات باللغة العربية الرسمية ويمكن تحريرها باللغتين الفرنسية والانكليزية. ج - من واجب طبيب الاسنان اتخاذ كل التدابير الوقائية اللازمة حتى لا يصل إلى العقاقير التي يستخدمها في العلاج إلا اصحاب الحق بذلك. 

الباب الثاني - واجبات اطباء الاسنان تجاه المرضى 

المادة 25- لطبيب الاسنان، ما خلا في حالات الطوارئ أو في حالة الاخلال بواجب انساني، أن يرفض تقديم العلاج لأسباب شخصية أو مهنية، بشرط: أ - الا يلحق الاذى بمريضه. ب - ان يتأكد من استمرارية العلاج. وأن يقدم لهذه الغاية كل الارشادات اللازمة. - لا يمكن لطبيب الاسنان ممارسة هذا الحق إلا في ظل احترام القاعدة المنصوص عليها في المادة الثامنة من هذا القانون. 

المادة 26- يلتزم طبيب الاسنان الذي وافق على معالجة مريض: أ - توفير علاج واضح ومطابق للمبادئ العلمية والمهنية في حال الاستعانة بزميل له في أي اختصاص طبي كان. ب - التعامل دوماً مع المريض باستقامة ولياقة. ج - القبول بطلب النقيب اجراء محاولة توفيق بينه وبين المريض إذا واجب ذلك. 

المادة 27- على طبيب الاسنان أن يمكن المريض من الحصول على حقوقه في التقديمات الاجتماعية. 

المادة 28- يحظر على طبيب الاسنان أن يصف، بقصد التجربة، علاجات من شأنها ايذاء المريض أو تعريضه للخطر. 

المادة 29- أ - إذا لحظ طبيب الاسنان ان احد مرضاه عرضة لسوء معاملة أو لحرمان، كان عليه استخدام انسب الطرق لحمايته واعلام السلطات المختصة عند الحاجة. ب - إذا تعذر الحصول على موافقة الممثل الشرعي للقاصر أو للعاجز، كان على طبيب الاسنان، في حالات الطوارئ القصوى، تقديم العلاج الذي يراه مناسباً. 

المادة 30- باستثناء الحالات المشار اليها في الفقرة (أ) من المادة التاسعة والعشرين، على طبيب الاسنان الذي يعمل في مستشفى يطبق فيه نظام المعاينة الداخلية، اعلام الممثل الشرعي للمريض في حال وجود علة خطيرة. وعليه القبول باستشارة الطبيب الذي يختاره المريض أو ممثله الشرعي، أو استشارته متى دعت الحاجة. 

المادة 31- لطبيب الاسنان حرية اعطاء الوصفات التي يراها الانسب حسب كل حالة. على ان يحصر وصفاته واعماله بما هو ضروري لضمان جودة العلاج وفاعليته. 

المادة 32- لطبيب الاسنان عدم اطلاع المريض على نتائج تشخيص خطير لأسباب ضميرية مشروعة. وإذا كان لا بد من اطلاعه، كان ذلك بكثير من الاحتراز. وفي حال طلب المريض مسبقاً عدم الافصاح عن التشخيص الخطير، أو في حال سمى الشخص أو الاشخاص الذين يرغب في اطلاعهم عليه، اقتضى ان يستجاب طلبه. 

المادة 33- أ - يحدد طبيب الاسنان بدل اتعابه بعدالة وفقاً لجدول التعرفة المعتمدة في النقابة. ب - لا يحق له تخفيض اتعابه بهدف اجتذاب الزبائن. على أن يبقى له حق تقديم العلاج مجاناً. ج - على طبيب الاسنان أن يوضح اسباب تحديد اتعابه إذا طلب المريض ذلك. د - لا يحق له طلب دفعة سلفاً إلا إذا بررت ذلك أهمية العلاج. وعلى الطبيب، في كل حال، التقيد بما تمليه اعراف المهنة وتقاليدها. على أن يتفق مع المريض مباشرة على طريقة التسديد. 

المادة 34- يحق لطبيب الاسنان المعالج اتعاب اضافية إذا استلزم العلاج معاينة طبيب اسنان اخر. 

المادة 35- لطبيب الاسنان المعالج الذي يحضر عملية جراحية، تقاضي اتعاب اضافية إذا طلب المريض أو طلبت عائلته حضوره. أو إذا هم وافقوا على هذا الحضور. 

المادة 36- يمنع تقاسم الاتعاب بين اطباء الاسنان والاطباء الاخرين، أياً كان اختصاصهم. وعلى كل طبيب المطالبة باتعابه الخاصة. يعتبر تقاسم الاتعاب - طلباً أو عرضاً أو قبولاً - خطأ مهنياً فادحاً، ولو هو لم ينفذ. 

المادة 37- أ - على كل طبيب اسنان ان يحفظ ملفاً طبياً لكل من مرضاه في عيادته يكون هو مسؤولاً عن المحافظة عليه. وعلى طبيب الاسنان تسليم نسخة عن الملف إلى المريض عندما يطلب اليه ذلك على أن يتضمن الملف كل المعلومات الضرورية لاكمال التشخيص أو لمتابعة العلاج. ب - إذا كانت الملفات نتيجة لعمل عدة اطباء اسنان وكانت محصورة في مؤسسة واحدة، لا يحق إلا لأطباء الاسنان المعالجين والباحثين، الاطلاع عليها. ج - للقاضي المحقق، أو للشرطة القضائية إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك، حق تفتيش عيادة طبيب اسنان أو قسم طب اسنان ووضع اليد على مستندات طبية بشرط أن يتم ذلك في حضوره وفي حضور النقيب أو من ينتدبه من اعضاء مجلس النقابة. وليس لطبيب الاسنان، عند ذاك، أن يعارض اجراءات التفتيش. 

الباب الثالث - واجبات اطباء الاسنان تجاه المجتمع 

المادة 38- على طبيب الاسنان ان يتعاون مع السلطات المختصة بغية المحافظة على الصحة العامة. 

المادة 39- لا يجدر بطبيب الاسنان مخالفة احكام المادة الواحدة والثلاثون بسبب وجود طرف ثالث ضامن، كتأمين خاص أو عام. 

المادة 40- يقتضي طبيب الاسنان توقيع اتفاق بدل الاتعاب المعتمدة لدى النقابة للفريق الذي يتولى معالجته، اياً كان هذا الفريق. أما إذا كان الفريق الاخر إدارة أو مؤسسة فيعتمد العقد النموذجي الصادر عن مجلس النقابة.ذ 

المادة 41- في حال تقاضى طبيب الاسنان اتعاباً، لا يمكن احتساب هذه الاتعاب على معايير الانتاجية والمردود، لأن ذلك يؤثر في نوعية العلاج، فضلاً عن المس بمبدأ استقلالية طبيب الاسنان المهنية. يحرص مجلس النقابة على أن تحترم احكام العقد المبادئ التي نص عليها القانون عامة والقانون الحالي في شكل خاص. 

المادة 42- لا يحق لطبيب اسنان يقدم برنامجاً وقائياً لحساب مجتمع ما، ان يتولى المداواة فيه، إلا في حالات الطوارئ، مع مراعاة الاحكام التشريعية أو التنظيمية الخاصة بخدمات العمل الطبية والاجتماعية. وعليه، في هذا الحال، احالة الشخص المريض على طبيبه المعالج. إذا لم يكن للمريض طبيب اسنان معالج، يعطى حرية اختيار احد الاطباء. يسري هذا الاعتبار على طبيب الاسنان الذي يجري معاينة عامة لكشف الامراض على أن يبقى في امكانه تقديم العلاج: أ - إلى المرضى الخاضعين لنظام المعاينة الداخلية في مستشفى يعمل فيه كطبيب اسنان. ب - إلى المرضى التابعين لجمعيات أو مستشفيات أو مؤسسات حصلت من وزير الصحة العامة على اذن بهذا الخصوص، وذلك بعد سماع رأي مجلس النقابة. 

المادة 43- يحظر على طبيب الاسنان الذي يمارس، في موازاة مهنته، طب الاسنان الوقائي في مجتمع ما أو يقوم بمعاينة عامة لكشف الامراض، استغلال هذه الوظيفة لزيادة زبائنه. 

المادة 44- ما خلا حالات الطوارئ، لا يمكن أحداً ان يكون، في آن معاً، طبيب اسنان مكلفاً مهمة مراقبة أو خبرة وطبيب اسنان معالجاً. يشمل هذا الحظر اعضاء اسرة المريض الذين يعيشون معه. ولا يجوز لطبيب الاسنان أن يقبل بالقيام بمهمة خبرة تكون فيها مصالح احد مرضاه أو اصدقائه أو اقاربه أو شركائه أو تجمّع يعمل معه، مرتبطاً من قريب أو بعيد بهذه الخبرة، إلا في حال موافقة الاطراف المعنية. 

المادة 45- لا يجدر بطبيب الاسنان المراقب التدخل في العلاج. لكن، في حال ظهر تباين في وجهات النظر مع زميله اثناء اجراء فحص ما، أو في حال اطلع على عنصر مفيد لاستكمال العلاج، عليه أن يعلم الطبيب المعالج بذلك، سراً. 

المادة 46- على طبيب الاسنان المراقب أن يعلم المريض الخاضع لمراقبته انه يفحصه بصفته طبيب اسنان مراقباً. وعليه، في هذه الحال، الاحتراز في اقواله والامتناع عن الادلاء برأي خاص للمريض. 

المادة 47- طبيب الاسنان المراقب ملزم باحترام سر المهنة حيال الادارة أو الهيئة التي تطلب خدماته. يجب أن يحصر استنتاجاته بالجانب الاداري من دون ذكر الاسباب الطبية التي استند اليها. لا يمكن اطلاع اشخاص من خارج الجسم الطبي أو من إدارة اخرى على المعلومات الطبية الواردة في الملفات التي يعدها الطبيب. 

المادة 48- يجدر بطبيب الاسنان الخبير، قبل مباشرة اعمال الخبرة، أياً كانت، اعلام الشخص المعني بطبيعة مهمته. عليه أن يمتنع عن الادلاء بأي تعليق كان في اثناء المعاينة. 

المادة 49- على طبيب الاسنان الخبير ان يتنحى عندما توكل اليه مهمة، إذا اعتبر ان الاسئلة المطروحة عليه لا تمت بصلة إلى طب الاسنان. يضع طبيب الاسنان الخبير تقريره متقيداً بالاسئلة التي طرحها عليه قرار تعيينه خبيراً. وعليه ان يكتم ما اطلع عليه في اثناء قيامه بمهمته أو في معرضها. 

الباب الرابع - واجبات طبيب الاسنان تجاه زملائه 

المادة 50- على اطباء الاسنان ان يحافظوا على علاقات الزمالة ومناقبيتها. في حال التباين المهني بينهم بسبب الممارسة، يقبل الفرقاء بمحاولة توفيق يقوم بها النقيب. 

المادة 51- يحظر على طبيب الاسنان أن يسند إلى شخصه، لا سيما في مطبوعة ما شرف اكتشاف علمي، إلا إذا كان هذا الاكتشاف مسجلاً وفق الانظمة والقوانين. 

المادة 52- على اطباء الاسنان دائماً تبادل الدعم المعنوي. ويحق لأطباء الاسنان استيفاء بدلات اتعاب فيما بينهم، إذا ارادوا. تحظر اشاعة اخبار عن زميل تسيء إلى سمعته أو تناقل اقوال قد تضره في اثناء ممارسة مهنته. 

المادة 53- يمنع اجتذاب زبائن طبيب اخر أو محاولة اجتذابهم. 

المادة 54- يتعين على اطباء الاسنان عندما يطلب منهم الادلاء بشهادتهم في الحالات التأديبية، الافصاح عن كل المعلومات المفيدة التي اطلعوا عليها، مع مراعاة مبدأ احترام سر المهنة. 

المادة 55- لطبيب الاسنان ان يستقبل في عيادته، حتى في غير حالات الطوارئ، كل المرضى المعنيين باختصاصه، أياً كان طبيب اسنانهم المعالج. إذا ابدى المريض رغبته في تغيير طبيب اسنانه، كان على هذا الاخير تزويده بالمعلومات اللازمة لاستكمال العلاج وضمان جودته. 

المادة 56- إذا غاب طبيب الاسنان المعالج، حق للمريض أن يلجأ إلى طبيب اسنان بديل. على أن يعطى البديل، بموافقة المريض، طبيب الاسنان المعالج، لدى عودته كل المعلومات الضرورية. 

المادة 57- إذا طلبت عائلة المريض طبيب اسنان للاستشارة، يفضل أن يقبل بذلك طبيب الاسنان المعالج. فيسمي هو، إذ ذاك، الطبيب المفضل لديه، تاركاً لعائلة المريض امر الاختيار، جاعلاً مصلحة هذا المريض شرطاً لموافقته. 

المادة 58- على طبيب الاسنان المعالج وطبيب الاسنان المستشار أن يحرصا على الا يسيء احدهما إلى الاخر في نظر المريض واسرته. يجب أن يتوقف طبيب الاسنان المستشار عن تقديم العلاج الذي تستوجبه حالة المريض إذا كان من اختصاص طبيب الاسنان المعالج، ما لم يطلب منه المريض، في شكل صريح، خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 59- إذا بدا في اثناء الاستشارة تعارض كبير لا رجوع عنه في وجهات النظر، يحق لطبيب الاسنان المعالج رفض تحمل كل مسؤولية ورفض تطبيق العلاج الذي يقترحه طبيب الاسنان المستشار. لطبيب الاسنان التوقف عن تقديم العلاجات إذا وافق المريض على العلاج المقترح. 

المادة 60- يجوز ان يؤلف اطباء الاسنان فيما بينهم عيادات مشتركة، على أن يرسلوا إلى مجلس النقابة طلباً يوقعه جميع المشاركين يحددون فيه: أ - اسماء كل اطباء الاسنان المشاركين في العيادة وأرقام تسجيلهم في جدول النقابة. ب - عنوان مركز العيادة المشتركة. ج - تسمية العيادة وتسجيل الاسم في جدول النقابة منعاً لتكرار التسميات. يقدم طلب التسجيل بكتاب مضمون إلى امانة السر، ويبت المجلس، الطلب في خلال مهلة أقصاها شهر من تاريخ تسجيل الطلب. د - تستوفي النقابة رسماً سنوياً توافق عليه الجمعية العامة بناء لاقتراح مجلس النقابة. 

المادة 61- على اطباء الاسنان المشاركين في عيادة مشتركة وضع لوحة مهنية على مدخل المبنى أو على باب العيادة الخارجي، عليها اسماء كل المشاركين. وتسري عليهم احكام المواد 13 و14 و15 و16 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 62- في حال انسحاب أو وفاة احد اطباء الاسنان المشاركين في العيادات المشتركة، أو في حال انتساب طبيب اسنان جديد، أو تصفية العيادة المشتركة، يجب اعلام النقابة بذلك. 

المادة 63- لا يمكن المشاركة في مزاولة المهنة من دون ابرام عقد خطي يرفع إلى مجلس النقابة ويحترم الاستقلالية المهنية لكل طبيب اسنان. يجب رفع العقود أو التعديلات الملحقة إلى مجلس النقابة الذي يتحقق من مراعاتها مبادئ هذا القانون، فضلاً عن بنود العقود النموذجية التي يضعها المجلس. يجب اطلاع مجلس النقابة على كل اتفاق أو عقد شراكة أو تعديلات ملحقة مهنية الطابع قد تطرأ بين طبيب اسنان واشخاص ثالثين ليتحقق من مراعاة العقد للقوانين المرعية ولقانون آداب المهنة، لا سيما لجهة استقلال أطباء الاسنان. يجب اعلام مجلس النقابة بمشاريع الاتفاق أو العقد أو التعديلات الملحقة المتفق عليها عملاً بهذا البند، على أن يعطي مجلس النقابة ملاحظاته عليها في مهلة شهر. يوقع طبيب الاسنان تصريحاً يودعه مجلس النقابة، يصرح فيه، بشرف ونزاهة، بأنه لم يحرر كتاباً مضاداً متعلقاً بالعقد المطروح على مجلس النقابة. 

الباب الخامس - في ممارسة المهنة 

المادة 64- مع مراعاة تطبيق المواد 7 و40 و41 من هذا القانون، يتعين على كل طبيب اسنان يريد ممارسة مهنته بصفة فردية أو ضمن شراكة، أياً كان نوعها، الاستفادة مباشرة أو من خلال عيادة مشتركة من: أ - حق التمتع، بموجب مستندات قانونية، بمقر مهني واثاث ومعدات كافية لاستقبال المرضى ومعالجتهم. ب - تعد النقابة جدولاً بالمعدات التقنية المفروض وجودها في العيادات لتأمين سلامة المرضى. ج - ملكية الوثائق التي تضم كل المعلومات الخاصة بالمرضى. يعود لمجلس النقابة التحقق في أي وقت كان، من احترام شروط الفقرتين »أ« و»ب« من هذه المادة. ويجب، في كل الاحوال، تأمين نوعية جيدة من الخدمات بسرية تامة مع الحرص على سلامة المرضى. كما يجب ان يخضع تركيب التجهيزات التقنية والتخلص من النفايات الناجمة عن ممارسة هذه المهنة، لقواعد النظافة. 

المادة 65- تمنع ممارسة مهنة طب الاسنان من دون تجهيزات خاصة ثابتة تراعي الاحكام التي نص عليها هذا القانون. ويبقى في امكان النقابة ان تمنح اذناً خاصاً لأطباء الاسنان الذين يساعدون منظمات تلبي: - الحاجة إلى الوقاية. - أو حالات الطوارئ. - أو الحاجات الدائمة إلى تلقي العلاج في المنزل. تتحقق النقابة، بالتعاون مع السلطات المختصة، من مراعاة هذه الانشطة، المبادئ العامة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
الباب السادس - واجبات اطباء الاسنان تجاه العاملين في القطاع الصحي 
المادة 66- يتعين على اطباء الاسنان ان يحترموا، في علاقاتهم المهنية مع اعضاء المهن الطبية وشبه الطبية الآخرين، استقلال هؤلاء، وأن يتحاشوا، ما امكن، الاساءة إلى كل من له علاقة بالحقل الطبي. 
الباب السابع - احكام مختلفة ومؤقتة 
المادة 67- على طبيب الاسنان، عند تسجيله في النقابة، أن يقسم اليمين على التقيد بأحكام هذا القانون. ينظم النقيب محضراً بذلك يوقعه معه طبيب الاسنان ويحفظ في ملف هذا الاخير. 

المادة 68- كل مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون تعرض مرتكبها للاحالة على المجلس التأديبي. 

المادة 69- يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

----------


## lolya

مؤتمر جودة الخدمات وسلامة المرضى  
يناقش المؤتمر الجهود المبذولة في سبيل  تطوير وتحسين الممارسات الطبية من  أجل تقديم أفضل سبل الرعاية لكل من يحتاجها.

----------

